# Xaman's Tears



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

So, I've been hearing about this comic series in several places, but nothing has come of my search.

Since it was made by the same people who did Youngblood, though, I'm assuming it's a prime candidate for shit material.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 31, 2012)

I'm afraid to look that up because this looks like it could be pronounced like semen.


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

I personally don't think both words are that similar, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 1, 2012)

As you write it it looks very similar, whichever way you look at it.

You may want to invest 30 seconds or less to consult Wikipedia before you make a thread like this in the future. That way you may find out earlier it looks like semen because you misspelled it.


----------

